# Why Spanish?



## Gustavoang

Hello everybody.

I'm curious to know why people wants to learn Spanish.

In my case, Spanish is my native language and I want to learn English because this one is "world language" (wherever you go, there's somebody who knows to talk in English, at least a little bit)... But, What does Spanish have to make people want to learn it voluntarily? Do you like it?

I'm not trying to be an intruder in your business... It's just a doubt I have, you're not obliged to reply.

Best regards.

PS: If I made a mistake writing this message, please let me know it.


----------



## BasedowLives

I hated the first 2 years of high school spanish, then it started coming really easy to me.

i would just sleep in class and get A's on the exams, so naturally i started loving the subject. now i really try, and am going out of my way to try to better myself in it, and buying my own books about the subject.

Now it's my major in college, and try to think in it as often as i can.  and a lot by accident...

And going to Spain this year solidified my sentiments about it. I fell in love with the place. I stayed in Valladolid, where nobody spoke english, then traveled to ibiza where everyone and their mom spoke english, then to san sebastian, madrid, barcelona, bilbao, valencia. i just loved it there.

Now i'm saving money to study for a year in south america.  Not quite sure which country though.


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Than you a lot:_Basedowlives, _for your experience in Spain, yourself know better Spain than natives as I.
In fact, in Spain is not enoughly Knowed english, but we´re trying, more and more¡¡¡.

Apreciado Gustavoang:
Tu idioma, nuestro idioma es hablado por más de 400 millones de personas, y en países tan interesantes como Venezuela y USA.En la mayor parte del mundo está siendo muy apreciado, y se está revalorizando como medio de comunicación universal.

No cabe duda que el Inglés es un idioma riquísimo en términos(tengo entendido que es el que pudiera tener más vocabulario), y una riqueza literaria grandísima, no hay más que ver sus literatos.Además de ello el inglés es tan "plástico", se moldea tan bien a todos los sentimientos, y acciones que necesitas expresar...

  Pero el español no le va a la zaga, en casi ninguno de estos sentidos, aunque no cabe ninguna duda que las formas verbales son más complicadas, pero también es un idioma riquísimo.

El resto del planeta ve muy bien nuestro idioma común, y debemos sentirnos orgullosos de ello, como medio de comunicación, y de sentimientos.
Yo, personalmente, me siento muy orgullos, de ver esn este Foro cómo es querido en los USA, y hará que tengamos más en común.

  Un afectuoso saludo Gustavoang.


----------



## chica11

Hola!! Para contestar tu pregunta, todo el mundo quiere (o debe) aprender español porque es lo mejor!!!!  A mi me encanta la lengua más que mi propio idioma, inglés.  Además a mi me gusta mucho España y América Latina (por lo menos los lugares que he visitado). 

 

Bueno, también porque si se vive en los Estados Unidos (especialmente en California y muchos otros estados) es una ventaja.


----------



## Reili

Uhm... pues Napoleón Bonaparte debió conquistar al mundo para que ahora yo tuviera que aprender el hermoso francés 

La imparable expansión de los latinoamericanos por América del Norte terminará por quitarle el dominio al inglés en un futuro y por eso los gabachos ahora ya saben lo que se siente aprender otro idioma por necesidad.


----------



## josama

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola!! Para contestar tu pregunta, todo el mundo quiere (o debe) aprender español porque es lo mejor!!!! A mi me encanta la lengua más que mi propio idioma, inglés. Además a mi me gusta mucho España y América Latina (por lo menos los lugares que he visitado).
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, también porque si se vive en los Estados Unidos (especialmente en California y muchos otros estados) es una ventaja.


 

You should come to Colombia, Chica. I can teach you one of the best-spoken Spanish in the World (or so they say)


----------



## mari.kit

hi there!
i like to learn spanish because 1) its a must in my work..i take calls from spanish people who doesn't know how to speak english well and 2) its a personal interest as well, 'coz when you get to learn spanish it would be easy for you to learn other languages like italian, french or german..
...


----------



## GenJen54

> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm curious to know why people wants to learn Spanish.
> 
> In my case, Spanish is my native language and I want to learn English because this it is the one "world language." (Wherever you go, there's somebody who knows how to talk in English, at least a little bit)... But, what does Spanish have to make people want to learn it voluntarily? Do you like it?
> 
> I'm not trying to be an intruder in your business... It's just a doubt I have, you're not obliged obligated to reply.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> PS: If I made any mistakes writing this message, please let me know it.



Hi MariKit, 

I hope you don't mind my _petites corrections_.

In my case, I learned French first, starting in the first grade, and for a very, very long time avoided learning Spanish because that was what everyone else was learning and I wanted to be different. I then dabbled with Italian and then German before finally starting to learn Spanish when I was working on my second university degree. 

I love Spanish. In fact, I adore it. I'm not very good at it at this point, but absolutely love the poetry of the language, especially in old songs. 

I think especially in the US today, Spanish is a very important language to learn because of the increasing immigrant population (mostly hispanic).

However, I have always been a bit different from many Americans in that: a) I've always _wanted _to learn languages and b) find it an important means of "stepping outside" of my experience as a US citizen. Unfortunately, not all of my compatriots share in my world view of things. 

Saludos!


----------



## mari.kit

hi Gen...its ok. i dont mind. But that's what my spanish prof. told us. if you want to learn other language you _can_ start by learning spanish. However, i dont really mean that you should learn spanish first, you can start with any language you want. ...


----------



## chica11

Hi Josama I would love to go to Colombia someday.  Thanks for the invite.  What part are you from?  When I lived/studied in Puerto Rico I actually lived with a Colonbian family and they were great.  And three of my favorite artists are Colombianos I believe: Shakira, Carlos Vives, and Juanes.  

For me, I didn't learn Spanish because I needed to, plenty of people don't really need to know Spanish here, but it's a great advantage.  I learned it because 1) I had relatives who spoke Spanish (an Uncle from Panama and an Aunt from Argentina both my marriage).  2) I had friends who were native Spanish speakers and I wanted to join in 3) I became enamored with Latin America and wanted to go and live there so I wanted to learn up to advanced level Spanish before I even arrived to learn even more when I got there.  And now, I'd love to go back (but for less time but more often) to the places I've been and to the places I've never been.  
Now I am about to start studying to be able to teach Spanish as a career.  

I'm also taking up French another beautiful language!


----------



## Gustavoang

Hi.

I really feel very pride to know how people love my language... I wasn't expecting this kind of responses.

*BasedowLives:*
Since you're going to come to Latinamerica, I think I have to suggest you two Venezuelan places: Mérida (If you want a cold place) or Margarita Island (Isla de Margarita).  

*JESUS MARIA:*
Coincido contigo. De verdad es muy agradable ver como quieren al Español.

*chica11:*
Qué bueno que piensas eso del Español. I've heard that American natives are a minority in Texas, in California just a half and I've also heard that the majority of NY caps are hispans... Los estamos inundando!

*josama:*
I don't know if Colombia is the best one, though I've heard Colombians are very well-mannered.

*Reili:*
I really agree with your _prediction_ .

*mari.kit:*
I didn't know that about learning other languages. Everyday you learn something new...  

*GenJen54*
Thanks for those corrections, you're helping me to improve my English!

Thank you all for you responses and if someboby wants to join the conversation, just go ahead.

Please: Do not hesitate to correct me if I made any mistake (once again).

Cheers.


----------



## Merlin

Basically, I want to learn Spanish beacuse of my work. Although I'm not a Spanish agent, it will help me a lot during my transactions. Sometimes the recordings we hear during test calls are Spanish. So it's a great help. Also, it feels good to talk to our Spanish agents thay way. It brings us closer to each other.


----------



## Ahlex

hi there ..... 

        JUST LIKE mar.kit I have to learn spanish because of my work I need to speak spanish because we have  lots of spanish clients. at first I thought its a must for me to learn because of  my work......but now i already love to learn spanish its because its just near to our dialect which is "chavacano" the dialect we spoke in zamboanga......and I also find spanish so romantic specially the spanish songs  and movies...


----------



## Vanda

In my country people learn Spanish because of business. Anyway, English is meant to be the 1st foreign language to be learned (everybody knows why), now Spanish is being encouraged at school , in the beginning it was because of Mercosur (nobody tells about it anymore), recently because of ALCA. And last month our President declared that Spanish is an obligation at high school from now on. English was already in the curricula since a very long time ago. 
But many students , till now, just take Spanish as the shortest way to enter college, as they have to choose a foreign language to enter it, and they think that as Spanish is closer to Portuguese than English it should be easier
 - this is why we have so many Brazilians speaking Portuñol. 
As for me I learned Spanish at school in a course aimed at the Classics languages: Latin, French, English and Spanish , some decades ago.


----------



## Honeylhanz

*Basically i want spanish because of our dialect. One of our dialect here in the philippines is chavacano or broken spanish. Also because of my work. *


----------



## Swettenham

JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> Thank you a lot, _Basedowlives. _ With all your experience in Spain, you yourself know Spain better than natives such as I.
> In fact, in Spain English is not well enough known, but we´re trying, more and more¡¡¡.
> 
> Apreciado Gustavoang:
> Tu idioma, nuestro idioma es hablado por más de 400 millones de personas, y en países tan interesantes como Venezuela y USA.En la mayor parte del mundo está siendo muy apreciado, y se está revalorizando como medio de comunicación universal.
> 
> No cabe duda que el Inglés es un idioma riquísimo en términos(tengo entendido que es el que pudiera tener más vocabulario), y una riqueza literaria grandísima, no hay más que ver sus literatos.Además de ello el inglés es tan "plástico", se moldea tan bien a todos los sentimientos, y acciones que necesitas expresar...
> 
> Pero el español no le va a la zaga, en casi ninguno de estos sentidos, aunque no cabe ninguna duda que las formas verbales son más complicadas, pero también es un idioma riquísimo.
> 
> El resto del planeta ve muy bien nuestro idioma común, y debemos sentirnos orgullosos de ello, como medio de comunicación, y de sentimientos.
> Yo, personalmente, me siento muy orgullos, de ver esn este Foro cómo es querido en los USA, y hará que tengamos más en común.
> 
> Un afectuoso saludo Gustavoang.


 Qué sentimientos tan elegantamente expresados, Jesús María   Veo muy bien tu idioma también 


Sí, acepto que hay mucho para leer en inglés, pero ¿cómo puede ser que alguien no aprecie la riqueza de la literatura en español?  No soy muy culto, pero ya conozco y me encantan las obras majestuosas de Gabriel García Márquez, Pablo Neruda y Federico García Lorca.  

De todas las culturas hispanohablantes, la que más me obsesiona es la andaluciana antigua, su música flamenca...  ¡Sueño con andar por esa tierra!

Realmente, encuentro algo muy refinado y real en el castellano, una estética que a mis oídos resuena claramente como campana.  Después de haber estudiado inglés y francés, con sus letritas asustadizas, por tantos años, el español me cae tan bien como brisa fresca.

Lo uso además para explicar algunas cosas a mis estudiantes de inglés como segundo idioma, aunque me esfuerzo por exponerlos al inglés lo más posible.  Lo que más me importa es que he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos.

Es decir, lo estudio por el arte, la belleza, el dinero y la amistad.  Además no puedo olvidarme de la comida latina tan rica   Por fin, ¡por la vida!


----------



## Asmodeo

Reili said:
			
		

> Uhm... pues Napoleón Bonaparte debió conquistar al mundo para que ahora yo tuviera que aprender el hermoso francés


Pues debido a que el susodicho intentó conquistar España, ahora los franceses tienen que decir *guerrilla*. Palabra que también ha pasado al inglés.



			
				Reili said:
			
		

> La imparable expansión de los latinoamericanos por América del Norte terminará por quitarle el dominio al inglés en un futuro y por eso los gabachos ahora ya saben lo que se siente aprender otro idioma por necesidad.


Es curioso. En España _gabachos_ es una forma despectiva de referirse a los franceses.


----------



## josama

Hey Joe, sorry I haven't answered the message yet!

But here are some suggestions: the ones in yellow mean that they don't seem grammatically incorrect, but are lacking some style. The ones in red, on the other hand, are for either wrong words or bad grammar.

I can explain them to you later on... I'm exhausted.



			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> Qué sentimientos tan elegantamente expresados, Jesús María  Veo muy bien tu idioma también
> 
> 
> Sí, concedo (I would use _acepto_, instead) que hay mucho que (para) leer en inglés, pero ¿cómo podría (puede) ser que cualquiera (alguien) no aprecia (aprecie) la riqueza de la literatura en español? No soy muy culto, pero ya conozco y me encantan las obras majestuosas (majestuosas obras) de Gabriel García Márquez, Pablo Neruda y Federico García Lorca.
> 
> De todas las culturas hispanohablantes, me obsesiona más la Andaluciana antigua (la que más me obsesiona es la andaluciana antigua), su música flamenca... ¡Sueño con andar por esa tierra!
> 
> Realmente, encuentro algo muy refinado y real en el castellano, un estético (una estética) que a mis oidos (oídos) resuena claramente como campana. Despues (después) de haber estudiado el inglés y el francés (inglés y francés), con sus letritas asustadizas, por tantos años, el español me cae tan bien como brisa fresca.
> 
> Lo uso además para explicar algunas cosas a mis estudiantes de inglés como segundo idioma, aunque me esfuerzo por exposarles (exponerlos) a lo más inglés posible (al inglés lo más posible). Lo que me importa más que nada (lo que más me importa ES QUE???), he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos.
> 
> Es decir, lo estudio por la arte (el arte), la belleza, el dinero y la amistad. Además no puedo olvidarme de la comida latina tan rica  Por fin, ¡por la vida!


----------



## Swettenham

josama said:
			
		

> Hey Joe, sorry I haven't answered the message yet!
> 
> But here are some suggestions: the ones in yellow mean that they don't seem grammatically incorrect, but are lacking some style. The ones in red, on the other hand, are for either wrong words or bad grammar.
> 
> I can explain them to you later on... I'm exhausted.


Please do!  Much appreciated!  

I just want to explain one point, because if, as you indicated, it was grammatically incorrect, then it must sound very strange.  By "más que nada" I meant to say "more than anything else."  This is the definition given in WR, but maybe it only works in certain contexts...    I should have just played it safe with "sobre todo." 

Thanks again Josama!


----------



## josama

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Please do! Much appreciated!
> 
> I just want to explain one point, because if, as you indicated, it was grammatically incorrect, then it must sound very strange. By "más que nada" I meant to say "more than anything else." This is the definition given in WR, but maybe it only works in certain contexts...  I should have just played it safe with "sobre todo."
> 
> Thanks again Josama!


 

Well, that one is a yellow one, so it's not grammatically incorrect, it just sounded a bit funny to me. OK, so Lo que me importa más que nada is a beautiful, perfectly written phrase, OK? But, what happens is that I don't quite get the whole statement:

_Lo que me importa más que nada, he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos._​ 

Is the yellow sentence referring to the rest of the statement?? If so, what is the meaning? Because:​ 
a. You have to link the yellow phr. w/ the next sentence, maybe using:

_Lo que me importa más que nada es que he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos._


b. What do you wanna say w/ that verb, "importar"? That that's what you like the best of it? Maybe you should say:​ 

_Lo que me gusta más que nada es que he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos._​ 


c. Now, it sounds better to me to say:


_Lo que más me gusta es que he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos._​ 

Do you get the other corrections? Or you want me to explain some of them further?​ 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Swettenham*
_ Qué sentimientos tan elegantamente expresados, Jesús María  Veo muy bien tu idioma también _


_Sí, concedo (I would use acepto, instead) que hay mucho que (para) leer en inglés, pero ¿cómo podría (puede) ser que cualquiera (alguien) no aprecia (aprecie) la riqueza de la literatura en español? No soy muy culto, pero ya conozco y me encantan las obras majestuosas (majestuosas obras) de Gabriel García Márquez, Pablo Neruda y Federico García Lorca. 

De todas las culturas hispanohablantes, me obsesiona más la Andaluciana antigua (la que más me obsesiona es la andaluciana antigua), su música flamenca... ¡Sueño con andar por esa tierra!

Realmente, encuentro algo muy refinado y real en el castellano, un estético (una estética) que a mis oidos (oídos) resuena claramente como campana. Despues (después) de haber estudiado el inglés y el francés (inglés y francés), con sus letritas asustadizas, por tantos años, el español me cae tan bien como brisa fresca.

Lo uso además para explicar algunas cosas a mis estudiantes de inglés como segundo idioma, aunque me esfuerzo por exposarles (exponerlos) a lo más inglés posible (al inglés lo más posible). Lo que me importa más que nada (lo que más me importa ES QUE???), he trabajado con muchos latinos, y muchos de ellos siguen siendo amigos míos.

Es decir, lo estudio por la arte (el arte), la belleza, el dinero y la amistad. Además no puedo olvidarme de la comida latina tan rica  Por fin, ¡por la vida!_


----------



## Swettenham

josama said:
			
		

> Well, that one is a yellow one, so it's not grammatically incorrect, it just sounded a bit funny to me.
> 
> Do you get the other corrections? Or you want me to explain some of them further?​


Oh!  Of  course, it's yellow.    I forgot.  I just got confused there.  I really appreciate your help, José.   

I think I can figure out what was wrong with most of the things in red, but I do have one question.  I'll start a new thread, since it's off the topic of this one.


----------



## Andres64

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm curious to know why people wants to learn Spanish.
> 
> In my case, Spanish is my native language and I want to learn English because this one is "world language" (wherever you go, there's somebody who knows to talk in English, at least a little bit)... But, What does Spanish have to make people want to learn it voluntarily? Do you like it?
> 
> I'm not trying to be an intruder in your business... It's just a doubt I have, you're not obliged to reply.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> PS: If I made a mistake writing this message, please let me know it.


 
Hi Gustavo,
My interest in Spanish came throught rather strange circumstances. When I was in middle school (about 13 years old) I broke my arm. I was suposed to take a typing class in school, but was unable to due to the cast, so I decided to take Spanish instead. I liked it and did fairly well, so i took it all four years in high school. After that, I majored in Spanish in college. Over the years I've been to Mexico, Puerto Rico, Brasil (I know, they speak Portuguese), and I lived/worked in Barcelona for a few months. I love the exposure to new/different cultures. BTW: your English is very good.


----------



## weesiokbee

For 300 years the spanish colonized our country and I never learned spanish except from my ancestors who know the language and of course my mentor in Spanish during my training as a Spanish Customer Representative. In my city, we have a dialect called chavacano and that's close to the Spanish Language. In fact, it's termed as broken Spanish. 
In the formal schools, the Spanish Language was abolished in the curriculum. So, there was no way for me to learn the language except when I got into training. 
I'm interested because, I like to speak the language and be able to converse with Spanish speaking people. Especially, in the line of work that I am at right now, conversing in Spanish properly if not fluently is a must.


----------



## James Styczinski

spanish is a beautiful language, and I believe of all the languages there are, it sounds the best to the ear
James


----------



## sean

Hey foreros,

Guess I'll talk about a few things here. 

First, I started taking Spanish in high school and loved it immediately. I could have chosen French or German or Spanish. The fact that I could visit a lot more places speaking Spanish and the reputation of one of my school's Spanish teachers drew me to our program. My teacher was intense. She pushed and challenged us. Pulled the best out of her students. Most of the time you just had to recognize her love of the language and passion for teaching. Not to mention the fact that you were learning something interesting, useful, and beautiful. I was lucky to have such a good teacher.

Two things I think particularly keep me interested in/dazzled by Spanish. First, it sounds so good when spoken by a native speaker. I don't care where s/he's from. My teacher spoke Spain Spanish and it is my favorite, no offense meant, I like how all speakers speak and we all have our preference here I think. Outside of just the actual sound of it, I love how easily it flows. Like do you have any idea how many exercises I've done just to be able to get by in conversation? I dunno, thousands. It's been like 10 years. It is a challenge, which I suppose is a huge reason behind my liking Spanish so much. And just to have the language so perfectly come out of someone's mouth, not just the grammar but the accent and then the personality of that person which (I am sorry I am generalizing across people, countries, etc, but it is most certainly meant as a complement) has a little attitude or sense of humor behind it that I find so inviting and attractive... I mean it just all comes together, and you hear it, and it's right. I'm jealous. 

I listen to songs in Spanish and if I translate them in my head to English they don't sound as good. Like moscas en la casa. Well that just sounds a lot better than flies in the house. Or for example I am listening to that song fuera de mí right now. Fueeeeeeeeeeera de miiiiiii... You know what I'm talking about. And maybe it's because I feel like I am in on a secret kinda knowing another language (even though it is a pretty lousy secret because 400 million people know it) or maybe it is the sound or maybe I don't know, I am rambling at this point.

Look I like Spanish best for whatever reason. And when I overhear it on the street here or use it at my job or listen to it on my computer, it makes my day.

So bless your hearts, Spanish speakers. Que sigaís escribiendo/hablando/cantando mucho y que empiecen los demás...

Un abrazo,

sean



p.d. Sorry I just realized I did no justice at all to the construction of the language, the sayings, etc, and by that I mean I didn't even mention them... but I gotta get to work.


----------



## JESUS MARIA

sean said:
			
		

> Hey foreros,
> 
> Guess I'll talk about a few things here.
> 
> First, I started taking Spanish in high school and loved it immediately. I could have chosen French or German or Spanish. The fact that I could visit a lot more places speaking Spanish and the reputation of one of my school's Spanish teachers drew me to our program. My teacher was intense. She pushed and challenged us. Pulled the best out of her students. Most of the time you just had to recognize her love of the language and passion for teaching. Not to mention the fact that you were learning something interesting, useful, and beautiful. I was lucky to have such a good teacher.
> 
> Two things I think particularly keep me interested in/dazzled by Spanish. First, it sounds so good when spoken by a native speaker. I don't care where s/he's from. My teacher spoke Spain Spanish and it is my favorite, no offense meant, I like how all speakers speak and we all have our preference here I think. Outside of just the actual sound of it, I love how easily it flows. Like do you have any idea how many exercises I've done just to be able to get by in conversation? I dunno, thousands. It's been like 10 years. It is a challenge, which I suppose is a huge reason behind my liking Spanish so much. And just to have the language so perfectly come out of someone's mouth, not just the grammar but the accent and then the personality of that person which (I am sorry I am generalizing across people, countries, etc, but it is most certainly meant as a complement) has a little attitude or sense of humor behind it that I find so inviting and attractive... I mean it just all comes together, and you hear it, and it's right. I'm jealous.
> 
> I listen to songs in Spanish and if I translate them in my head to English they don't sound as good. Like moscas en la casa. Well that just sounds a lot better than flies in the house. Or for example I am listening to that song fuera de mí right now. Fueeeeeeeeeeera de miiiiiii... You know what I'm talking about. And maybe it's because I feel like I am in on a secret kinda knowing another language (even though it is a pretty lousy secret because 400 million people know it) or maybe it is the sound or maybe I don't know, I am rambling at this point.
> 
> Look I like Spanish best for whatever reason. And when I overhear it on the street here or use it at my job or listen to it on my computer, it makes my day.
> 
> So bless your hearts, Spanish speakers. Que sigaís escribiendo/hablando/cantando mucho y que empiecen los demás...
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> sean
> 
> 
> 
> p.d. Sorry I just realized I did no justice at all to the construction of the language, the sayings, etc, and by that I mean I didn't even mention them... but I gotta get to work.


 
_Te devuelvo el abrazo Sean, no sólo mío, sino de toda la Comunidad Hispanohablante._
_  ¡Qué sentimientos más hermosos salen de tu corazón, y con qué cariño hablas de tu profesora¡._
_   Sentimientos como los tuyos hacen que nos sintamos hermanados, y que compartamos más, no únicamente en vuestro hermosos Continenete, sino también acá, al otro lado del "charco". El idioma diferente podría se una "barrera", pero no, nos sentimos cercanos a vosotros, y más en estos momentos difíciles de tragedia con "Rita"._

_  Un abrazo muy cordial, y gracias por tus sentimientos._


----------



## Lucyernaga

Spanish is charming, it is "sabroso" and the people who speak Spanish are colorful. Latin American films, as well as Spanish films are very good ones. But I have tasted a combination of Spanish and English which drives me crazy. Has anyone tried speaking in English using a couple of Spanish words every two sentences? 

Hasta la vista, baby!


----------



## Don Borinqueno

a mi yo creo que espanol es la idioma mas bonita de este mundo y que todos deberian aprenderlo.


----------



## oxazol

Sólo una pequeña aclaración: Yo soy Andaluz.
La cultura sería Andaluza y no andaluciana
persona y adjetivo: Andaluz /a
Lugar: Andalucía

Tengo que decir muy a mi pesar, que despues de oir y conocer algo de Inglés, Alemán, Francés, Español, Portugués e Italiano.
El más bonito por su musicalidad y el ritmo al hablarlo es el Italiano. (para mí, claro está)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Yo quiero dominar el español por varios motivos. El primero es que me encanta aprender idiomas(además es muy importante porque el mundo ya se hace más pequeño cada día con la globalización) y me parece más provechoso aprender un idioma hablado por mucha gente y el español es la lengua segunda más hablada del mundo. 

       También tengo una fascinación con la España de los moros(como Washington Irving). Es muy romantica la mezcla de la clásica cultura árabe con la romana/visigoda,etc. Y produjo un sinnúmero de arquitectura grandiosa y alucinante como la Alhambra que debe de parecer algo como el paraiso soñado(como había escrito Washington Irving en su libro "Tales of the Alhambra"). 

    Otra cosa es que vivía en la ciudad de Nueva York por la mayoría de mi vida antes de mudarnos a este pueblo donde ahora estoy y los hispanoamericanos allí eran muy sencillos, felices, y compasivos sin tener ninguno de los complejos(complexes??) que suelen afectar a mucha gente en los estados unidos..


----------



## tuvir

Thank you to everybody who loves SPAIN my tears has been running on my face ......As the song says QUE VIVA ESPAÑA


----------



## jinti

Yo de niña tenía ganas de aprender español para comunicar con los mexicanos (trabajadores migratorios) y los puertorriqueños de mi pueblito en EEUU.  

Ahora que vivo en Nueva York, el español me es muy útil porque hay tantos hispanohablantes... porque llevo varios años enseñando inglés y aunque nunca hablo español en el aula, me ayuda a entender a mis alumnos y sus errores... porque en mi otro trabajo, recibo muchísimas llamadas de hispanohablantes pidiendo información en español y sería una lástima colgar el teléfono sin ayudarles por una falta de conocimiento de su idioma... porque me ayuda a aprender otros idiomas... porque hace posible amistades interculturales y abre puertas... y porque es un idioma hermoso en sí.

Es tan práctico y lindo que me da ganas de seguir aprendiéndolo para siempre.


----------



## ¿Qué?

I live in the U.S. so it might not be the most correct theory for your country. Anyways. I think so many people want to learn Spanish because of so many Spaniards in the U.S. Soon, I believe, there will be so many Spaniards in the U.S. that Spanish will be a vital language to learn!


----------



## weebunny

I hated spanish wen i first began learning it as i was learning italian at the same time and found that far easier! But now i love it and am so glad i chose to study it at university rather that italian. I lived in Caceres in extremadura for a year and totally fell in love with spain, i travelled to seville, granada salamanca, madrid, and i made so many friends. I love the language now and i think spainsh is the nicest language even more so than italian, its so poetic and i loved learning new phrases from my spanish friends! i am hoping to get a position as an english teacher in caceres next year! Extremadura es mi tierra!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weebunny

Oh i forgot your music rocks the hardest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wen i lived i spain i think i must have spent over 200 euros on music!!!!! My companera de piso introduced me to greats like lola flores and also people like melendi, estopa, guarana, el canto del loco and the rest!! Oh my god i miss it so much *SOB*


----------



## Caesar

As someone previously said, Spanish has become a very popular and useful language for brazilians due to its new-found importance in business since Mercosur. Plus, the fact that we're surrounded by hispanic countries, and that it's so easy for lusophones to learn, also helped Spanish gain this popularity.

Now, I am kind of surprised by all this fondness for Spanish in this thread. Not that it doesn't deserve so, on the contrary. It's just that when someone learns Spanish in Brazil, it's usually out of obligation, not of passion. Or so I've noticed. Perhaps because it's so alike our own language, but brazilians usually don't have much regard for Spanish, especially for the way it sounds(generally not well to our ears). It seems that for an anglophone, though, like several here, Spanish can be just as charming as French or Italian. I should confess that I myself had no love for the language at first, and decided to learn it simply because I _could_ and it'd be useful. Which surely changed  after two months in Colombia with my relatives(where I learned), now I love it as much as most languages. It was quite important to break preconceptions.


----------



## natasha2000

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm curious to know why people wants to learn Spanish.
> 
> In my case, Spanish is my native language and I want to learn English because this one is "world language" (wherever you go, there's somebody who knows to talk in English, at least a little bit)... But, What does Spanish have to make people want to learn it voluntarily? Do you like it?
> 
> I'm not trying to be an intruder in your business... It's just a doubt I have, you're not obliged to reply.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> PS: If I made a mistake writing this message, please let me know it.


 
Because it is the best! The language, the cultures, both Spanish and American ones, are fascinating...  I simply LOVE IT.


----------



## surfingnirvana

Because it is the most beautiful language of the world(in my opinion)! 

I am from America, New York and not much exposed to Spanish besides some friends and school.  But I think it is just the most beautiful sounding language of the world.  And the words are great too .  And speaking it is fun!  I just love speaking in Spanish and in Middle School me and my friends would always speak in spanish in front of our younger sisters to make them jealous(they fell to the dark side-French!  j/k  ).

It is a fantastic language and I am looking forward to going to Seville this summer and I cant wait to go to South America soon


----------



## Pivra

I learn Spanish because too many people speak French in my school. 
2) Personal interest
3) More popular songs are in Spanish than let say French or German.
4) There are a lot more Spanish speakers than French. (although not here)


----------



## Gusso

"El inglés es el idioma perfecto para comunicarse con el mundo, el francés para comunicarse con el amor, el italiano es el idioma más hermoso para comunicarse con las artes; pero el español es el idioma perfecto para platicar con Dios" (!!!)


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Hola a todos.  Alguien en una ocasión me dijo que el idioma español es el idioma para hablar con Dios y para hablarlo cuando se hace el amor. Perdón, que sólo estoy citando, no es mi creación. Saludos, CARMEN


----------



## Krümelmonster

A mi simplemente me encanta el idioma castellano y me gustaria tanto aprenderlo que cambio el instituto para esta lengua...
Pienso que es el idioma mas bonito de todos que conozco....
(Pero entiendo tu pregunta, porque yo no comprendo como alguien puede querer aprender aleman )


----------



## Heba

1-I want to learn Spanish because I have lately developed an interest in the culture of Spain and South America. 
2-I want to read Don Quixote in Spanish, I know this might take me 15 years more since it is written in an older form of Spanish, but it is just one thing I want to do. 
3- Spanish is very easy for me. Spanish and Arabic have some things in common;the pronounciation of vowels in particular is very close to Arabic. Spanish is much easier than German and French. I heard that some kwnoledge of Spanish can provide a good intoduction to Italian too.
4-I love the way it sounds.


----------



## natasha2000

Gusso said:
			
		

> "El inglés es el idioma perfecto para comunicarse con el mundo, el francés para comunicarse con el amor, el italiano es el idioma más hermoso para comunicarse con las artes; pero el español es el idioma perfecto para platicar con Dios" (!!!)


 
Si no me equivoco, ¿eso dijo Carlos V?
Te falta el alemán....


----------



## Krümelmonster

Aleman es el idioma perfecto para perderse en la burocracia


----------



## danielfranco

Yo nací y crecí en la Ciudad de México, y por eso hablo español. Pero no tuve la oportunidad de estudiarlo bien porque me mudé para los EE. UU. No fue sino hasta que asistí a algunas clases en la universidad que empecé a estudiarlo "en serio". Aun me parece un poco más difícil que el inglés.


----------



## quilty

We've just finished Don Quixote in my literature class (in English) and of course I was left spellbound. I know the valor of reading an obra in it's original language from comparing Dante in English with Dante in Italian and now I'm attempting to improve my Spanish so I may do the same with Don Quixote.

  It's not uncommon in conversation amongst my friends and I to supplement Spanish words when English ones just seem to fall short- as you can see in the paragraph above. I said 'valor' where I meant 'value' because 'valor' seems to remind me of something more like 'virtue' - and 'obra' in place of 'work' because 'obra' for some reason sounds more grand, more like 'masterpiece'. 

  I have to agree with Jesus Maria who in an earlier reply called English 'plastic' for its excess of words to describe every possible human emotion. For all of our terms, we cannot escape the fact that words never truly capture what it is they are meant to represent. Spanish poetry is able to achieve what our poets achieve with such simplicity of language- a result of being forced to work within a limited resource of words. As a reader, especially when it comes to poetry, I find exactitude doesn't always enhance the writing. In this Spanish is more open;there's more room for interpretation. I fall back on Spanish words when I'm reluctant to tag my meaning with a more confining English term.    And of course Spanish lends itself to poetic form more naturally than English; it's more sonorous, easier to rhyme, more rhythmic.


----------



## Gusso

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Si no me equivoco, ¿eso dijo Carlos V?
> Te falta el alemán....


 
En realidad no sé si habrá sido Carlos V, y la parte del alemán no me la sabía...



			
				Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Aleman es el idioma perfecto para perderse en la burocracia


 

Gracias, un saludísimo


----------



## Gusso

quilty said:
			
		

> As a reader, especially when it comes to poetry, I find exactitude doesn't always enhance the writing. In this Spanish is more open;there's more room for interpretation. I fall back on Spanish words when I'm reluctant to tag my meaning with a more confining English term.  And of course Spanish lends itself to poetic form more naturally than English; it's more sonorous, easier to rhyme, more rhythmic.


 
Coincido, encuentro que el español favorece la métrica, el ritmo y la confrontación de las palabras y no sólo eso, sino que es especialmente útil para dejar que los lectores encuentren sus propios e íntimos significados para lo que leen. Al menos lo que yo escribo, espero que sea disfrutado incialmente por su "melodía" (emocionalmente) y luego si les apetece sea disfrutado por su significado (racionalmente). Me gusta la "música" que emana del español... Yo no me hice poeta, el español me hizo poeta...

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

> En realidad no sé si habrá sido Carlos V, y la parte del alemán no me la sabía...
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krümelmonster*
> _Aleman es el idioma perfecto para perderse en la burocracia _


 
Hmm.. Yo sé otra versión, pero es un poco ofensiva para alemanes.....
Por eso no la dije antes... 

Según lo que me han dicho, Carlos V usaba alemán para hablar con sus caballos...


----------



## Gusso

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Yo sé otra versión, pero es un poco ofensiva para alemanes.....
> Por eso no la dije antes...
> 
> Según lo que me han dicho, Carlos V usaba alemán para hablar con sus caballos...


 

Gosh!!! Mejor la anterior; salvo la mejor opinión de los germano-parlantes...


----------



## Krümelmonster

No, lo con la burocracia solo fue mi opinion, seguro que la de natasha es correcta...
Pero no hay diferencia, porque cuando te pierdes en la burocracia alemana, te sientes como si hablarias con caballos 

Bueno, a mi no me gusta tanto el aleman, pero eso no es el topico aqui...


----------



## roxcyn

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm curious to know why people wants to learn Spanish.
> 
> In my case, Spanish is my native language and I want to learn English because this one is "world language" (wherever you go, there's somebody who knows to talk in English, at least a little bit)... But, What does Spanish have to make people want to learn it voluntarily? Do you like it?
> 
> I'm not trying to be an intruder in your business... It's just a doubt I have, you're not obliged to reply.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> PS: If I made a mistake writing this message, please let me know it.



Porque hay hispanohablantes por todo el mundo, y el español es una lengua muy bella....y me gusta hablar en español


----------



## MarX

Ola!

To answer the original question:
Because now I have friends from Spain, Argentina, Costa Rica, and Mexico. Although I have to admit that with most of them I speak German.


----------

